# Bonucci: Milan al lavoro. Ecco l'offerta rossonera.



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.

La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.

Bucchioni (Direttore QS) su Twitter: Bonucci è fuori dalla Juventus dalla notte di Cardiff.

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, l'agente Lucci ha proposto al Milan il difensore, che ha rotto con Allegri. Per la Juve, Bonucci vale 50 milioni di euro. Nella trattativa può entrare De Sciglio ma non Romagnoli.

Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, per Bonucci è asta. La Juve non la ostacola. Al centrale sono interessati il Milan, l'Inter ed i club della Premier League.

Tuttosport: Milan ed Inter all'assalto di Bonucci.

Corriere della Sera: Milan su Bonucci. Per la Juve è incedibile, ma se fosse il difensore a chiedere la cessione...

Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



95 per cento va da Conte o Guardiola. 5 per cento va da noi (estrema ratio per la Juve se Bonucci e famiglia puntano i piedi per rimanere in Italia). Che va all'Inter non ci credo, non perché l'Inter non sia interessata (anzi sono sicuro faranno un offerta più grande di noi), ma i tifosi rubentini non perdonerebbero alla loro società una compravendita del genere alla squadra che odiano di più al mondo.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

*Corriere della Sera: Milan su Bonucci. Per la Juve è incedibile, ma se fosse il difensore a chiedere la cessione...*


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Scusate ma sto sognando? cioé siamo passati dai gobbi che ci vogliono soffiare a donnarumma a portargli via Bonucci..

Penso preferiscano venderlo all'estero..ma sappiamo quanto conta la volontà del giocatore..e se lui vuole restare in Italia...

Mamma mia che colpo sarebbe..


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



_Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 95 per cento va da Conte o Guardiola. 5 per cento va da noi (estrema ratio per la Juve se Bonucci e famiglia puntano i piedi per rimanere in Italia). Che va all'Inter non ci credo, non perché l'Inter non sia interessata (anzi sono sicuro faranno un offerta più grande di noi), ma i tifosi rubentini non perdonerebbero alla loro società una compravendita del genere alla squadra che odiano di più al mondo.



Sembrerebbe escludere la pista estero, la famiglia vuole rimanere qua.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.*


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Pensavo onestamente ad una bufala di Bargiggia, ma stavolta bisogna dargli atti di esserci arrivato prima. Certo come tutti immaginavamo, Romagnoli non è mai entrato nell'offerta, però metà bomba era vera. Che la Juve lo ceda al Milan, è assolutamente impossibile, andrà sicuramente da Guardiola o Conte non ho dubbi su questo. E sarebbe anche un segnale, vuol dire che non ci vogliono rinforzare, cominciano a temerci.
Tecnicamente con Bonucci faremmo un salto di qualità pazzesco, e a quel punto sarebbe sicuramente difesa a 3. Ma mi fermo qua tanto non succederà mai, e torniamo a pensare al vero acquisto fondamentale: Biglia


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...




Non facciamo sgarbi agli amici (Cit.)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Facciamo 40 più De Scempio e siam tutti contenti


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_



esattamente...


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



dalla notte di cardiff mi sembrano un po troppi quelli fuori dalla juve.. dani alves. bonucci..alex sandro..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.*



La moglie e il figlioletto saranno determinanti in questa faccenda...sportivamente è uno str...ma a vederlo da fuori mi sembra un genitore premuroso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_


Come godo, 'ste melme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non facciamo sgarbi agli amici (Cit.)



Noi non abbiamo amici


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.*



Ehhhhhhhh...è sempre così,tira sempre più un pelo di fi.ga che un carro di buoi


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_



Se Fassone dicesse proprio la frase che disse Malocchio Moody sarebbe una goduria assurda. E già lo è vedere i carcerati dire "ok, venderlo ma non a Milan e Inter".. loro che si sentivano intoccabili. Lo prenderei solo per spappolargli i fegati a sta gente qua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se Fassone dicesse proprio la frase che disse Malocchio Moody sarebbe una goduria assurda. E già lo è vedere i carcerati dire "ok, venderlo ma non a Milan e Inter".. loro che si sentivano intoccabili. *Lo prenderei solo per spappolargli i fegati a sta gente qua*.


Hanno fatto i loro porci comodi per troppo tempo, troppo; ora basta.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_



"Il Milan deve iniziare ad indebolire le avversarie e prendere giocatori da Juve, Napoli, Roma, Lazio..."


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La moglie e il figlioletto saranno determinanti in questa faccenda...sportivamente è uno str...ma a vederlo da fuori mi sembra un genitore premuroso



Al figlio, tra l'altro, potremmo pure regalare Belotti. Così ha il papà e il suo idolo uniti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Il Milan deve iniziare ad indebolire le avversarie e prendere giocatori da Juve, Napoli, Roma, Lazio..."


Biglia, Bonucci... mancano Roma e Napoli: Nainggolan e Insigne?


----------



## J&B (13 Luglio 2017)

In difesa stiamo bene così, spendere tanti soldi per Bonucci sarebbe improduttivo...... tutto si Biglia e Kalinic


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.*



Ricordiamoci anche i problemi del figlio, altro motivo in più per rimanere in Italia.
Attendiamo le prossime ore per eventuali smentite, anche se per uno come lui sarebbero dovute arrivare subito nel caso


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

Se facciamo due conti l'acquisto di Bonucci e di Aubameyang non sono incompatibili anche qualora il budget di mercato sia quello che conoscevamo fino a 3 giorni fa.
Ipotizzando come si legge in giro che Bonucci sia valutato 50 milioni basterebbe vendere Suso a 25 e facendo due calcoli 25+De Sciglio (15) = 40mln +10 cash=50..... il sostituto di Suso potrebbe essere Ghezzal preso a zero e resterebbero intatti i 60 milioni per il gabonese, senza considerare eventuali entrate da altre cessioni tipo Bacca Lapadula, il prestito oneroso di Bertolacci etc etc. Insomma il tutto sembra incastrarsi molto molto bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> *In difesa stiamo bene così*, spendere tanti soldi per Bonucci sarebbe improduttivo...... tutto si Biglia e Kalinic


Abbiamo, di fatto, soltanto due centrali, che potrebbero risentire di qualche guaio fisico durante la stagione, tra l'altro.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Io penso che il nome di Bonucci sia venuto fuori solo perché abbiamo parlato con Lucci.


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Senza nulla togliere al buonissimo mercato condotto finora, strappare Bonucci alla juve, oltre a essere un upgrade tecnico e di leadership terrificante..urlerebbe al mondo: "Eccoci qua! Per la Champions ci siamo anche noi...e magari non solo!"

Se poi il tutto si completasse con l'ulteriore doppietta: Biglia - Aubameyang/Belotti...sarebbe un *RUGGITO*!



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io penso che il nome di Bonucci sia venuto fuori solo perché abbiamo parlato con Lucci.



In parte la vedo come te. Nel senso che probabilmente F&M non hanno puntato diretti Bonucci, ma il suo nome è venuto fuori nelle discussioni con Lucci. E quindi ci si sta provando, magari incassato anche l'assenso tecnico di Montella, che non è che sta lì a chiedere solo Badelj, Kalinic, Ilicic, Borja Valero, G. Rodriguez e altri prodotti violacei.


----------



## nabucco (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Al figlio, tra l'altro, potremmo pure regalare Belotti. Così ha il papà e il suo idolo uniti...


Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Trattiamo col figlio. Lui si che un anti-juventino doc. La sua faccia alla premiazione dello scudetto era unica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io penso che il nome di Bonucci sia venuto fuori solo perché abbiamo parlato con Lucci.


Che, purtroppo, è il procuratore di Tania Cagnotto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Luglio 2017)

Al di là delle considerazioni sull'operazione, che ho già espresso in un altro thread, l'eventuale acquisto di Bonucci sarebbe una chiara indicazione del fatto che si sia scelto il 3-5-2 come modulo, con le conseguenze che ne conseguono (partenza di Suso che si troverebbe senza collocazione tattica?).

Si spiegherebbe anche l'immobilismo nel cercare di prendere esterni offensivi e nel cercare una prima punta de +20 gol da affiancare a una punta di movimento come Andre Silva (o come sarebbe stato Morata). 

Il centrocampo sarebbe a tre con un "tuttocampista" fisico (Kessiè), un regista (Biglia?) e un giocatore più tecnico capace di inserirsi (Bonaventura), con il supporto di Conti e Rodriguez. 

Dietro, un trio di centrali affidabili come Musacchio, Romagnoli e Bonucci (?), che risponderebbe in maniera perfetta all'esigenza di affiancare ad Alessio qualcuno di esperienza che lo possa accompagnare nella sua crescita.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: Bonucci vuole cambiare aria ma non per l'estero. La moglie vuole rimanere in Italia.*



Basta vi prego


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Luglio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 95 per cento va da Conte o Guardiola. 5 per cento va da noi (estrema ratio per la Juve se Bonucci e famiglia puntano i piedi per rimanere in Italia). Che va all'Inter non ci credo, non perché l'Inter non sia interessata (anzi sono sicuro faranno un offerta più grande di noi), ma i tifosi rubentini non perdonerebbero alla loro società una compravendita del genere alla squadra che odiano di più al mondo.



poso chiedere da dove sei sicuro che l`Inter fa un offerta piu grande?non dico che Suning non sia ricco pero guarda che anche Berlusconi lo era e sinceramente a me piace quello che fa e non quello che parla e fino ad adesso il signor Zhang ha fatto solo proclami , quando e se arrivera Di Maria ,Sanchez ecc all Inter allora staro i zitto fino ad allora a me sembra che i cinesi buffoni sono quelli del Inter e poi non ti dimenticare che dietro il Milan ancora non si sa chi e...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che, purtroppo, è il procuratore di Tania Cagnotto.



volendo anche di Florenzi 

suggestione: Donnarumma molla Raiola e va con Lucci.. ma Lucci ci deve portare Bonucci...


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> poso chiedere da dove sei sicuro che l`Inter fa un offerta piu grande?non dico che Suning non sia ricco pero guarda che anche Berlusconi lo era e sinceramente a me piace quello che fa e non quello che parla e fino ad adesso il signor Zhang ha fatto solo proclami , quando e se arrivera Di Maria ,Sanchez ecc all Inter allora staro i zitto fino ad allora a me sembra che i cinesi buffoni sono quelli del Inter e poi non ti dimenticare che dietro il Milan ancora non si sa chi e...



Esatto! Inoltre se c'è un club dove non andrà Bonucci quello esproprio il Chelsea visto che da lì a poco se ne andrà via proprio Conte....


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Al di là delle considerazioni sull'operazione, che ho già espresso in un altro thread, l'eventuale acquisto di Bonucci sarebbe una chiara indicazione del fatto che si sia scelto il 3-5-2 come modulo, con le conseguenze che ne conseguono (partenza di Suso che si troverebbe senza collocazione tattica?).
> 
> Si spiegherebbe anche l'immobilismo nel cercare di prendere esterni offensivi e nel cercare una prima punta de +20 gol da affiancare a una punta di movimento come Andre Silva (o come sarebbe stato Morata).
> 
> ...



Eh si, diventerebbe un'opzione più che reale. Però credo proprio che Montella intenda variare il modulo quest'anno, alternando il 433 al 352, ovvero i due moduli a lui più familiari, a seconda di avversario e disponibilità.

Comunque tre grandi centrali ci vogliono a prescindere in rosa. Non possiamo certo presentarci con Zapata come riserva e pensare di essere candidati seri per la champions...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Intanto Bonucci pubblica su Instagram una foto in cui si dice pronto a tornare a lavoro. Ma i tifosi bianconeri non hanno gradito... dove sono i riferimenti alla Juve?*


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo due conti l'acquisto di Bonucci e di Aubameyang non sono incompatibili anche qualora il budget di mercato sia quello che conoscevamo fino a 3 giorni fa.
> Ipotizzando come si legge in giro che Bonucci sia valutato 50 milioni basterebbe vendere Suso a 25 e facendo due calcoli 25+De Sciglio (15) = 40mln +10 cash=50..... il sostituto di Suso potrebbe essere Ghezzal preso a zero e resterebbero intatti i 60 milioni per il gabonese, senza considerare eventuali entrate da altre cessioni tipo Bacca Lapadula, il prestito oneroso di Bertolacci etc etc. Insomma il tutto sembra incastrarsi molto molto bene.



Giusto. Ma onestamente prima di cedere Suso ci penserei bene...


----------



## cubase55 (13 Luglio 2017)

Esprimo la mia opinione relativamente ad un'eventuale, quanto poco probabile, acquisto di Bonucci da parte del Milan.
E' indubbio che il calciatore abbia fatto di tutto per rendersi antipatico negli anni, soprattutto per le continue, evidenti e mai doverosamente punite, proteste nei confronti degli arbitri anche quando i fatti si svolgevano ben lontano dalla sua zona di competenza.
E' indubbio che il calciatore sia un ottimo difensore ed abbia negli anni acquisito una indiscutibile tecnica nella fase di rilancio.
Memore quindi degli acquisti di Pirlo e Seedorf dall'inter da parte nostra e dello stesso acquisto di Pirlo da parte della Juve non penso si possa dire che questi calciatori non abbiano giovato alla causa delle squadre che li hanno acquistati.
Quindi nel caso, al momento molto improbabile, che il giocatore venisse acquistato dal Milan, sarò ben lieto di poter vedere un salto di qualità nel nostro reparto difensivo. Inzaghi arrivò dalla Juve circondato dallo stesso alone di pessimismo data la provenienza. Possiamo dire tutto tranne che non si sia speso per e non sia servito alla causa rossonera.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ma onestamente prima di cedere Suso ci penserei bene...



Suso mi spiace dirlo ma non è un "fenomeno" lo vedo un pò come il Cerci del Torino poi svanito nel nulla così come prima della sua esplosione...e poi Ghezzal svincolato dal Lione è un affare da non farsi sfuggire , non è come il fratello che giocava a Siena...stiamo parlando di un altro livello...almeno del livello di Suso se non meglio


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Comunque Bonucci aveva già avuto screzi importanti in stagione, culminati con la celebre tribuna punitiva... quindi la Juve si trova nell'obbligo di doverlo cedere. In una situazione simile, il giocatore detta condizioni importanti perchè potrebbe tranquillamente rifiutare tutte le destinazioni e dire vado solo al Milan.
D'altronde è esattamente la situazione che la Juve ha creato con Bernardeschi, infatti la Fiorentina non ha scelta se non cercare un accordo coi gobbi.

Quindi bello che se noi li trattiamo con la stessa moneta con cui loro trattano tutti!

Inoltre è bello vedere che casino c'è alla Juve. Prima Alves che se ne va sbattendo la porta e sparando a zero sulla società, adesso Bonucci. Finalmente sembra che ci siano delle crepe anche da quelle parti... Facciamo una grande squadra e giochiamocela quest'anno!

Sull'acquisto niente da dire: Bonucci è il meglio che c'è e ci cambierebbe la vita a tutti i livelli, tecnico e caratteriale. Inoltre farebbe alzare l'asticella a tutti... altro che quarto posto...

La cifra scritta (35+De Sciglio) è più che onesta. Sarebbe da chiudere subito se fosse vero.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dovremmo fargli partire un bell'hashtag #leocometomilan


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bonucci aveva già avuto screzi importanti in stagione, culminati con la celebre tribuna punitiva... quindi la Juve si trova nell'obbligo di doverlo cedere. In una situazione simile, il giocatore detta condizioni importanti perchè potrebbe tranquillamente rifiutare tutte le destinazioni e dire vado solo al Milan.
> D'altronde è esattamente la situazione che la Juve ha creato con Bernardeschi, infatti la Fiorentina non ha scelta se non cercare un accordo coi gobbi.
> 
> Quindi bello che se noi li trattiamo con la stessa moneta con cui loro trattano tutti!
> ...


Si concordo appieno. A parte il discorso tecnico, a noi serve un leader. E Bonucci, che mi sta tremendamente sulle palle come a tutti i tifosi non juventini, lo è. Io preferirei Zlatan ovviamente ma con Raiola è impossibile...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Suso mi spiace dirlo ma non è un "fenomeno" lo vedo un pò come il Cerci del Torino poi svanito nel nulla così come prima della sua esplosione...e poi Ghezzal svincolato dal Lione è un affare da non farsi sfuggire , non è come il fratello che giocava a Siena...stiamo parlando di un altro livello...almeno del livello di Suso se non meglio



ghezzal è un che a 25 anni non ha mai fatto un kaiser nel LIONE. E' un mediocre dai... uno che al Milan farebbe panchina. Non è per niente superiore a Suso. Ma mai nella vita.
Al momento sul mercato al posto di Suso è difficile prenderne uno migliore. Non perché Suso sia fortissimo, ma perché sul mercato, esterni destri nettamente più forti non ce ne sono. Bernardeschi per me non è superiore a Suso. Berardi sì. Un colpo possibile potrebbe essere Mahrez. Non vedo altro... Robben?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ghezzal è un che a 25 anni non ha mai fatto un kaiser nel LIONE. E' un mediocre dai... uno che al Milan farebbe panchina. Non è per niente superiore a Suso. Ma mai nella vita.
> Al momento sul mercato al posto di Suso è difficile prenderne uno migliore. Non perché Suso sia fortissimo, ma perché sul mercato, esterni destri nettamente più forti non ce ne sono. Bernardeschi per me non è superiore a Suso. Berardi sì. Un colpo possibile potrebbe essere Mahrez. Non vedo altro... Robben?



Giusto la penso anche io come te. Inoltre se dobbiamo cedere Suso a 25 milioni per finanziarci questi top player poi non avremmo il budget per prendere un giocatore dello stesso livello. Poi Suso richiede un ingaggio relativamente basso. Già quelli che citi tu o costano il doppio o non danno le stesse certezze di Suso (tipo Berardi).

Guardando al concreto, Suso ha fatto una stagione eccellente, dando grandissima qualità in attacco e lasciando anche intravedere importanti margini di crescita se, come credo, il prossimo anno avremo finalmente una squadra tecnica che sappia attaccare in modo organico. Prima di cederlo per prendere una scommessa nel ruolo, ripeto che ci penserei bene...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ghezzal è un che a 25 anni non ha mai fatto un kaiser nel LIONE. E' un mediocre dai... uno che al Milan farebbe panchina. Non è per niente superiore a Suso. Ma mai nella vita.
> Al momento sul mercato al posto di Suso è difficile prenderne uno migliore. Non perché Suso sia fortissimo, ma perché sul mercato, esterni destri nettamente più forti non ce ne sono. Bernardeschi per me non è superiore a Suso. Berardi sì. Un colpo possibile potrebbe essere Mahrez. Non vedo altro... Robben?



Marehz, Yarmolenko, Mane..

Comunque sia terrei Suso tutta la vita..


----------



## Cizzu (13 Luglio 2017)

Suso dovrebbe essere indiscutibile. L'anno scorso ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore da grande squadra. 

Il discorso, da tenere aperto, è tutto sul modulo: non sappiamo cosa ha in mente Montella. Possiamo fare delle congetture, ma è tutto in via di definizione.
Se giochiamo con il 433 ci servono degli esterni capaci di segnare. Chi abbiamo? Non possiamo contare soltanto sulle doti relizzative del solo Andrè Silva. Borini non segna. Suso è più un assistman che un finalizzatore, forse l'unico è Bonaventura..
Berardi e Keita sarebbero i nomi più congeniali per il 433.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ghezzal è un che a 25 anni non ha mai fatto un kaiser nel LIONE. E' un mediocre dai... uno che al Milan farebbe panchina. Non è per niente superiore a Suso. Ma mai nella vita.
> Al momento sul mercato al posto di Suso è difficile prenderne uno migliore. Non perché Suso sia fortissimo, ma perché sul mercato, esterni destri nettamente più forti non ce ne sono. Bernardeschi per me non è superiore a Suso. Berardi sì. Un colpo possibile potrebbe essere Mahrez. Non vedo altro... Robben?



Se stiamo cercando Bonucci significa che Montella vuole giocare a 3 dietro. 3-5-2 e via. Se vendi suso non lo sostituisci con un altro esterno, prendi una prima o una seconda punta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se stiamo cercando Bonucci significa che Montella vuole giocare a 3 dietro. 3-5-2 e via. Se vendi suso non lo sostituisci con un altro esterno, prendi una prima o una seconda punta.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se stiamo cercando Bonucci significa che Montella vuole giocare a 3 dietro. 3-5-2 e via. Se vendi suso non lo sostituisci con un altro esterno, prendi una prima o una seconda punta.



E Chalanoglu?

Mezz'ala o seconda punta?


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E Chalanoglu?
> 
> Mezz'ala o seconda punta?



3-4-1-2


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E Chalanoglu?
> 
> Mezz'ala o seconda punta?



Può fare l'interno tra i 5 (Rodriguez Chala Biglia Kessie Conti) o il trequartista dietro le 2 punte modificando leggermente il modulo e andando di 3412


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se stiamo cercando Bonucci significa che Montella vuole giocare a* 3 dietro*. 3-5-2 e via. Se vendi suso non lo sostituisci con un altro esterno, prendi una prima o una seconda punta.



non credo proprio 
In Champions League la Juve ha subito quanti gol fino alla finale? Bene... in CL la Juve ha giocato a 4 
La Juve gioca a 3 perché ha trovato 3 che giocano bene insieme... ma togline uno e vedi che la Juve cambia modulo e mette il 4-2-3-1, con esterni bassi di propensione offensiva e quelli alti (Cuadrado e Madzukic) propensi al sacrificio.
La Juve ha raggiunto 2 finali in 3 anni cambiando la difesa a 3 con quella a 4 (che è quello che gli juventini rimproveravano a Conte in campo europeo).

Ah... Romagnoli ogni tanto c'avrà anche giocato a 3, ma Musacchio no. Conti avrà anche giocato ala, ma Rodriguez molto meno. Calhanoglu e Jack dove li metti? Suso lo fai fuori? Calhanoglu non è uno che sa fare le fasi come Jack, che è un motorino.
Ti posso assicurare che la difesa a 3 sarà un'alternativa tattica soltanto ad un modulo base che si chiama 4-3-3.

Ah, ancora... se ti schieri a 3 ti serve, oltre Bonucci, ancora un altro centrale di livello... 

E dai primi report da Milanello, nonché dalle dichiarazioni degli attori protagonisti, Montella la difesa a 3 non la sta proprio provando.
Per non parlare del fatto che il mercato non sta andando in quella direzione...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Se vi fate un giro su Instagram noterete fegati spappolati solo per la possibilità che questa notizia abbia una piccola percentuale di fondamento. Lo stanno insultando in tutti i modi.


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Bonucci pubblica su Instagram una foto in cui si dice pronto a tornare a lavoro. Ma i tifosi bianconeri non hanno gradito... dove sono i riferimenti alla Juve?*



Questo è un segnale importante. Non so se verrà da noi, ma credo che parta sicuramente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci si è stufato di perdere Champions, e ha capito quale sarà l'unica squadra che potrà fargliela vincere entro 3-4 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se vi fate un giro su Instagram noterete fegati spappolati solo per la possibilità che questa notizia abbia una piccola percentuale di fondamento. Lo stanno insultando in tutti i modi.



Se pensi a come si stavano gongolando all'idea di soffiarci donnarumma (sarà un caso che è stato l'unico portiere che allo stadium non si è mai beccato il famoso coro demente "m€€€€€€rdaaaaa" sul rinvio dal fondo?)..mo vedono svanita la possibilità e addirittura il rischio che gli portiamo via il loro idolo (che comunque li mollerà)

Rosicamento a mille..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Andrà al Chelsea per non fare un dispetto agli juventini.
figuriamoci :/


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non credo proprio
> In Champions League la Juve ha subito quanti gol fino alla finale? Bene... in CL la Juve ha giocato a 4
> La Juve gioca a 3 perché ha trovato 3 che giocano bene insieme... ma togline uno e vedi che la Juve cambia modulo e mette il 4-2-3-1, con esterni bassi di propensione offensiva e quelli alti (Cuadrado e Madzukic) propensi al sacrificio.
> La Juve ha raggiunto 2 finali in 3 anni cambiando la difesa a 3 con quella a 4 (che è quello che gli juventini rimproveravano a Conte in campo europeo).
> ...



Concordo in parte. Non penso però che abbiamo speso 18 milioni per Musacchio per metterlo in panchina. Se prendi un giocatore di quell'esperienza e qualità non ha senso prenderlo come riserva. E' vero che giocheremo tante competizioni, ma se ti serve un centrale di riserva prendi Kjaer a 5 milioni, non Musacchio a 20. Inoltre dalla partita con il Lugano si vedevano i terzini sempre altissimi (entrambi contemporaneamente), che si alzavano quasi sulla linea degli esterni alti. Una situazione del genere penso che possa essere provata in vista dell'avere un terzo centrale in mezzo, altrimenti è un suicidio esporsi così tanto. La difesa a 3 giustificherebbe l'acquisto di una prima punta oltre a Silva, che tende a giocare un po' più da seconda. Concordo però con te quando hai dubbi sul centrocampo. Una difesa a 3 escluderebbe uno tra Calha, Jack e Kessie, che oggi mi sembra poco probabile.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Andrà al Chelsea per non fare un dispetto agli juventini.
> figuriamoci :/



Già... io la vedo proprio impossibile che venga da noi.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Andrà al Chelsea per non fare un dispetto agli juventini.
> figuriamoci :/



mha in realtà molti parlano che la famiglia vorrebbe rimanere in italia. Comunque anch'io non penso che verrà da noi.


----------



## Albijol (13 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> poso chiedere da dove sei sicuro che l`Inter fa un offerta piu grande?non dico che Suning non sia ricco pero guarda che anche Berlusconi lo era e sinceramente a me piace quello che fa e non quello che parla e fino ad adesso il signor Zhang ha fatto solo proclami , quando e se arrivera Di Maria ,Sanchez ecc all Inter allora staro i zitto fino ad allora a me sembra che i cinesi buffoni sono quelli del Inter e poi non ti dimenticare che dietro il Milan ancora non si sa chi e...



E' una mia semplice opinione, ad oggi 13 luglio non hanno fatto mezzo acquisto di spessore, secondo me stanno avendo grosse difficoltà a convincere giocatori forti a venire da loro (l'Inter tende a distruggere le carriere si sa), però prima o poi dovranno cominciare a sparare le cartucce. Ecco, Bonucci è il profilo ideale per loro, visto che tranne Miranda, che tutto è fuorché un campione, non hanno mezzo difensore dignitoso.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Luglio 2017)

Prenderlo o anche soltanto mettere pressione ai gobbi per tutta l'estate, dopo tutto quello che hanno fatto rompendo il c... per Donnarumma, mi sembrerebbe il minimo.
Tra l'altro gradirei una bella dichiarazione di Fassone e Mirabelli che perculasse quella di Marotta: "Bonucci vuol essere ceduto? ABBIAMO IL DOVERE DI PROVARCI", come disse lui dopo il non rinnovo di Gigio.


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' una mia semplice opinione, ad oggi 13 luglio non hanno fatto mezzo acquisto di spessore, secondo me stanno avendo grosse difficoltà a convincere giocatori forti a venire da loro (l'Inter tende a distruggere le carriere si sa), però prima o poi dovranno cominciare a sparare le cartucce. Ecco, Bonucci è il profilo ideale per loro, visto che tranne Miranda, che tutto è fuorché un campione, non hanno mezzo difensore dignitoso.



A quel punto sceglie il progetto credo.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

non quoto tutti i post che dovrei perchè sono in varie pagine...

parto dall'ipotesi difesa a 3 se arriva Bonucci: è una possibilità nella stagione, certo... ma tutta sta fissazione per la difesa a 3 non la vedo: Bonucci da 3 anni gioca a 4 con Allegri (salvo qualche partita), in Nazionale gioca a 4 (salvo ora perchè Ventura vuole i 3 dietro, non perchè c'è Bonucci), e a Bari si è affermato a 4 dietro... 
Musacchio riserva a 18 milioni? se arriva Bonucci, perchè no? quando fu preso non credo avessero in mente di poter prendere Bonucci, è difficile ora, figurarsi a maggio... e poi farebbe un bel po' di partite, in 3 competizioni...

Suso... lungi da me criticarlo... ma sicuramente non è stato il migliore della stagione scorsa, davanti ha Donnarumma e Bonaventura...
se poi in lui vedete margini per diventare Messi, oh, sono considerazioni rispettabilissime, ma io vedo un buonissimo giocatore che dovesse restare sarebbe benvenuto... ma se dovesse partire, non ne farei un dramma...
ottima qualità in attacco con Suso? lungi da me sminuire: lo spagnolo ha fatto un'ottima stagione... ma il Milan è stata la squadra che ha segnato meno e ha prodotto meno tiri tra le prime 12-13 della serie A... non sarà tutta colpa dello spagnolo, non sono mica impazzito, ma se le chiavi dell'attacco le aveva lui, un paio di domande me le pongo...
in più, se mi dite che i soldi spesi per Musacchio non ne faranno una riserva, credo che allora per i soldi spesi per Calhanoglu, Silva e l'attaccante che manca il discorso sia uguale: Suso sarebbe allora una alternativa...
e da che mondo e mondo, sacrificare una alternativa per un titolare è una operazione intelligente...

detto questo:
Bonucci ha poche possibilità di vestire rossonero
Suso è di casa al Milan e se resta sono contento per lui...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Prenderlo o anche soltanto mettere pressione ai gobbi per tutta l'estate, dopo tutto quello che hanno fatto rompendo il c... per Donnarumma, mi sembrerebbe il minimo.
> Tra l'altro gradirei una bella dichiarazione di Fassone e Mirabelli che perculasse quella di Marotta: "Bonucci vuol essere ceduto? ABBIAMO IL DOVERE DI PROVARCI", come disse lui dopo il non rinnovo di Gigio.



Che goduria sarebbe, così anche i loro tifosi cominciano a capire quanto è piacevole subire questi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



_Passiamo alle cose formali _


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi, Bonucci al Milan sarebbe uno dei più grandi sgarbi di tutti i tempi, non credo minimamente alla possibilità che possa venire da noi. I tifosi della Juve credo aspetterebbero Agnelli sotto casa sua la sera. È possibile che parta ma nemmeno questa la vedo come soluzione, visto che è molto legato alla Juve e la sua situazione per dire è completamente diversa da quella di Borja Valero alla Fiorentina che sta smobilitando tutto mentre la Juve cmq parte ogni anno come favoritissima per lo scudo e per le semifinali di Champions

Poi felice di essere smentito ma la vedo una possibilità alquanto remota, piuttosto che darlo a noi gli raddoppiano lo stipendio


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me stiamo solo reggendo il gioco a Lucci (con cui ci siamo incontrati diverse volte per Bertolacci & co) per far rompere definitivamente Bonucci con la Juve e agevolarne la partenza alle loro condizioni. 
E nel mentre mettiamo un po' di pepe al culo alla dirigenza juve facendo capire che il vento è cambiato.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Io penso una cosa... Bonucci è un regista di difesa, se lo volessero prendere come alternativa a Biglia per sfruttare maggiormente le proiezioni offensive di conti e Rodriguez? Quando invece manca luo spazio a Montolivo per tornare ad un 4-3-3 / 4-3-1-2 classico, e i terzini più bassi.
Non sarebbe un idea sbagliatissima, Bonucci centrale con Musacchio e Romagnoli che so stringono o si allargano in base alla posizione di Bonucci, che agirebbbe a mo di Desaiylly.

Tipo:

《--》Musacchio - Romagnoli 《--》
--------------------Bonucci
Conti - Kessie -------Jack - Rodriguez
------------------Chalanoglu
-----------------Silva - Aubameyang

Questo per me è uno squadrone ... anche molto equilibrato a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



Temo che sia una tattica di Lucci per forzare una cessione al Chelsea.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

"Surprise" 
"Se bonucci è sul mercato abbiamo il dovere morale di provarci"  
Vi giuro che spero in una intervista di questo tipo di fassone e mirabelli. Così impari mio caro marotta


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Riflettendoci, appare molto difficile arrivi da noi. 1) perché siamo una squadra rivale dei gobbi 2) non siamo in Champions e il Chelsea con Conte farebbe più gola.
Il fatto che rimanga in Italia per la famiglia, mi puzza un po' come la storia di Morata con la moglie


----------



## Pivellino (13 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _Quando un giocatore è sul mercato il Milan ha il dovere di provarci_



Grande 

Comunque imho sono tutte baggianate, anche se non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Io penso una cosa... Bonucci è un regista di difesa, se lo volessero prendere come alternativa a Biglia per sfruttare maggiormente le proiezioni offensive di conti e Rodriguez? Quando invece manca luo spazio a Montolivo per tornare ad un 4-3-3 / 4-3-1-2 classico, e i terzini più bassi.
> Non sarebbe un idea sbagliatissima, Bonucci centrale con Musacchio e Romagnoli che so stringono o si allargano in base alla posizione di Bonucci, che agirebbbe a mo di Desaiylly.
> 
> Tipo:
> ...



Un centrocampo Kessie-Jack non sta in piedi


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Andrà al toro per fare un regalo al figlio.


----------



## milan1899 (13 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andrà al toro per fare un regalo al figlio.



Viene al Milan e gli regala la maglia rossonera di Belotti...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non quoto tutti i post che dovrei perchè sono in varie pagine...
> 
> parto dall'ipotesi difesa a 3 se arriva Bonucci: è una possibilità nella stagione, certo... ma tutta sta fissazione per la difesa a 3 non la vedo: Bonucci da 3 anni gioca a 4 con Allegri (salvo qualche partita), in Nazionale gioca a 4 (salvo ora perchè Ventura vuole i 3 dietro, non perchè c'è Bonucci), e a Bari si è affermato a 4 dietro...
> Musacchio riserva a 18 milioni? se arriva Bonucci, perchè no? quando fu preso non credo avessero in mente di poter prendere Bonucci, è difficile ora, figurarsi a maggio... e poi farebbe un bel po' di partite, in 3 competizioni...
> ...



Post interessante DrHouse... anche io il discorso della difesa a 3 lo vedo in modo blando. Semplicemente Montella ha intenzione di alternare i due moduli 433 e 352 (senza trequartista però) come ha sempre fatto in carriera. Sono i due moduli a lui più familiari... ma di partenza il modulo resta il 433 a prescindere, non ci sono dubbi anche se arriva Bonucci, il 352 è per ora solo un'opzione.

Se arriva Bonucci, Musacchio e Romagnoli si giocheranno il posto quando giocheremo a 4 dietro. E qualcuno farà spesso la riserva. Niente di strano. In passato abbiamo avuto Nesta Maldini e Stam, figuriamoci. In ogni caso basta con Zapata perlamordiddio... NOI SIAMO IL MILAN. Come dici tu è più che normale avere riserve all'altezza dei titolari, da noi tutti si dovranno sudare il posto.

Su Suso, a cose normali, se faremo la squadra che intendiamo fare, lo spagnolo sarà un comprimario e lo potremo cedere tranquillamente. Ma nella situazione attuale ci penserei bene prima di farlo sia perchè non è semplice rimpiazzarlo visto che giocatori simili (anche più forti) costano uno sproposito, sia perchè con tutte le scommesse che avremo in squadra io qualche certezza la terrei. Suso non è Messi certo, ma è un giocatore che garantisce qualità con continuità (un po' come Jack) e ci vogliono anche questo tipo di giocatori in rosa.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Viene al Milan e gli regala la maglia rossonera di Belotti...



esattamente...
così possono ripetere le cenette casalinghe anche a milano... stessa sponda però stavolta...


----------



## uolfetto (13 Luglio 2017)

ok, se lo danno a noi rafforzano una concorrente in italia, però se lo danno all'estero rafforzano una concorrente diretta per la champions di quest'anno. potrebbe esserci questo altro fattore in gioco...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Riflettendoci, appare molto difficile arrivi da noi. 1) perché siamo una squadra rivale dei gobbi 2) non siamo in Champions e il Chelsea con Conte farebbe più gola.
> Il fatto che rimanga in Italia per la famiglia, mi puzza un po' come la storia di Morata con la moglie



Il Chelsea è una pista molto teorica, forse perchè c'è Conte lì... perchè in realtà hanno appena preso Rudiger e nello stesso ruolo di Bonucci hanno David Luiz, che quest'anno ha fatto una stagione straordinaria da centrale nella difesa a 3, ruolo che pare ritagliato su misura per il brasiliano. Più probabile che cerchino un difensore esterno per i tre dietro, tipo Rudiger, che sia meglio di Cahill.

Quindi io non sono tanto certo che il Chelsea sia così interessato a Bonucci...
Ma è sicuro che ci siano tanti estimatori in Premier e non solo, perchè Bonucci è un top player.
Anche nella remota possibilità che lo tratteremo, la concorrenza sarà ricca e agguerrita.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un centrocampo Kessie-Jack non sta in piedi



Non sono d'accordo 
Sono entrambi 2 giocatori di sacrificio, e pensa che al posto di biglia in mediana ci sarebbe un centrale un po più alto subito dietro loro 2, con 2 terzini ai loro fianchi per giunta, pronti a ripiegare quando le cose si mettono male.
Inoltre ci sarebbe anche un trequartista molto propenso al sacrificio li davanti... pensa al totale alla squadra nel compelsso, non ai 2 singoli a centrocampo.

La squadra sarebbe molto più corta e più verticale oltre ad essere più equilibrata.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, c'è ottimismo nel portare avanti la trattativa. Non c'è stato ancora un contatto diretto Milan-Juventus. L'ipotesi diventa sempre più concreta con il passare del tempo, è possibile ci sia un'accelerata nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, c'è ottimismo nel portare avanti la trattativa. Non c'è stato ancora un contatto diretto Milan-Juventus. L'ipotesi diventa sempre più concreta con il passare del tempo, è possibile ci sia un'accelerata nelle prossime ore.*



Questi stanno avanti di mestiere


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è una pista molto teorica, forse perchè c'è Conte lì... perchè in realtà hanno appena preso Rudiger e nello stesso ruolo di Bonucci hanno David Luiz, che quest'anno ha fatto una stagione straordinaria da centrale nella difesa a 3, ruolo che pare ritagliato su misura per il brasiliano. Più probabile che cerchino un difensore esterno per i tre dietro, tipo Rudiger, che sia meglio di Cahill.
> 
> Quindi io non sono tanto certo che il Chelsea sia così interessato a Bonucci...
> Ma è sicuro che ci siano tanti estimatori in Premier e non solo, perchè Bonucci è un top player.
> Anche nella remota possibilità che lo tratteremo, la concorrenza sarà ricca e agguerrita.



avevo scritto in un'altra discussione anch'io la situazione di David Luiz e concordo con te.
In Inghilterra credo che sdia ipotizzabile il city dove c'è Guardiola che è un suo grande estimatore


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Omamma,

Ma per me rimane impossibile


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, c'è ottimismo nel portare avanti la trattativa. Non c'è stato ancora un contatto diretto Milan-Juventus. L'ipotesi diventa sempre più concreta con il passare del tempo, è possibile ci sia un'accelerata nelle prossime ore.*



come dice una discussione in Bar questa se si concretizzerà sarà una trattativa veloce credo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea è una pista molto teorica, forse perchè c'è Conte lì... perchè in realtà hanno appena preso Rudiger e nello stesso ruolo di Bonucci hanno David Luiz, che quest'anno ha fatto una stagione straordinaria da centrale nella difesa a 3, ruolo che pare ritagliato su misura per il brasiliano. Più probabile che cerchino un difensore esterno per i tre dietro, tipo Rudiger, che sia meglio di Cahill.
> 
> Quindi io non sono tanto certo che il Chelsea sia così interessato a Bonucci...
> Ma è sicuro che ci siano tanti estimatori in Premier e non solo, perchè Bonucci è un top player.
> Anche nella remota possibilità che lo tratteremo, la concorrenza sarà ricca e agguerrita.




Penso che ad essere interessato a Bonucci sia più Conte che il Chelsea.
Come hai detto tu hanno già David Luiz con le stesse caratteristiche e il Chelsea sta sperimentando quanto è volubile Antonio


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Sono entrambi 2 giocatori di sacrificio, e pensa che al posto di biglia in mediana ci sarebbe un centrale un po più alto subito dietro loro 2, con 2 terzini ai loro fianchi per giunta, pronti a ripiegare quando le cose si mettono male.
> Inoltre ci sarebbe anche un trequartista molto propenso al sacrificio li davanti... pensa al totale alla squadra nel compelsso, non ai 2 singoli a centrocampo.
> 
> La squadra sarebbe molto più corta e più verticale oltre ad essere più equilibrata.



Montella non ha mai giocato col trequartista in vita sua. Lui vuole sempre un regista basso bravissimo a smistare la palla nello stretto. Il suo ideale resta Pizarro e Biglia è il giocatore con le caratteristiche più simili. Quindi penso proprio che sia che giochiamo a 4 o a 3 dietro, davanti alla difesa giocherà un regista puro, spero Biglia.
Se Bonucci arriva giocherà nei 2 o 3 dietro, anche perchè è uno dei migliori difensori del mondo e mi pare giusto che giochi nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, c'è ottimismo nel portare avanti la trattativa. Non c'è stato ancora un contatto diretto Milan-Juventus. L'ipotesi diventa sempre più concreta con il passare del tempo, è possibile ci sia un'accelerata nelle prossime ore.*



Forza!


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> avevo scritto in un'altra discussione anch'io la situazione di David Luiz e concordo con te.
> In Inghilterra credo che sdia ipotizzabile il city dove c'è Guardiola che è un suo grande estimatore



Vero. Il City lo tratterà sicuramente offrendogli la luna. Ma credo anche il PSG si farà sotto. Insomma top club con budget infiniti!
Non sarà facile portarlo da noi, a meno che lui non si impunti...
Per me resta un sogno ma mi fido ciecamente della nostra dirigenza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> In difesa stiamo bene così, spendere tanti soldi per Bonucci sarebbe improduttivo...... tutto si Biglia e Kalinic



Stai trollando vero? Qui si parla di bonucci e Aubameyang e mi parli di Kalinic?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*



up


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*


*Se* arriva Bonucci ci giochiamo lo scudetto. Non vorrò più sentire robe come "obiettivo quarto posto".


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Penso che ad essere interessato a Bonucci sia più Conte che il Chelsea.
> Come hai detto tu hanno già David Luiz con le stesse caratteristiche e il Chelsea sta sperimentando quanto è volubile Antonio



Io temo che ci romperanno le scatole per Romagnoli piuttosto... perchè è il profilo ideale per completare la linea a 3 a sinistra con Rudiger e David Luiz...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, c'è ottimismo nel portare avanti la trattativa. Non c'è stato ancora un contatto diretto Milan-Juventus. L'ipotesi diventa sempre più concreta con il passare del tempo, è possibile ci sia un'accelerata nelle prossime ore.*



Non succede ma se succede.... C-L-A-M-O-R-O-S-O


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*



L'importante è che la juve lo perda, ottimo se arriva al Milan ma solo se questo non impediscer i colpi a centrocampo e attacco che reputo più importanti.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Se* arriva Bonucci ci giochiamo lo scudetto. Non vorrò più sentire robe come "obiettivo quarto posto".



solo con bonucci no. lì davanti serve un attaccante e in mezzo al campo un regista.
solo con bonucci saresti da champions (quarto posto) perché ne guadagni in solidità, ma non oltre..


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*



Addirittura ottimismo, mah. Spero non precluda Aubameyang


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: proseguono i contatti indiretti Milan-Juve. C'è ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa prosegua. I bianconeri non trattengono nessuno contro voglia e se Bonucci fosse sul mercato il Milan farebbe di tutto per portarlo a casa.*



No va beh ma se prendono lui e Auba (oltre a a Biglia) quanti soldi hanno? 
Non ci credo dai


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

Non dimentichiamo che noi abbiamo la carta De Scempio ..


----------



## MarcoUnico (13 Luglio 2017)

Il colpaccio vero sarebbe riuscire a portarlo a milan con de sciglio + 35M.


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> solo con bonucci no. lì davanti serve un attaccante e in mezzo al campo un regista.
> solo con bonucci saresti da champions (quarto posto) perché ne guadagni in solidità, ma non oltre..


Biglia do per scontato che arrivi. 

In avanti in effetti serve qualcosa, ma ormai si è capito che un attaccante lo prenderanno. Secondo me anche se prendiamo Kalinic, ovvero la peggiore delle ipotesi, saremmo comunque più forti del Napoli (con Bonucci).


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2017)

Se prendiamo Bonucci andiamo al 100% su Kalinic.


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Al di là delle considerazioni sull'operazione, che ho già espresso in un altro thread, l'eventuale acquisto di Bonucci sarebbe una chiara indicazione del fatto che si sia scelto il 3-5-2 come modulo, con le conseguenze che ne conseguono (partenza di Suso che si troverebbe senza collocazione tattica?).
> 
> Si spiegherebbe anche l'immobilismo nel cercare di prendere esterni offensivi e nel cercare una prima punta de +20 gol da affiancare a una punta di movimento come Andre Silva (o come sarebbe stato Morata).
> 
> ...



Montella ha affermato che il 433 sarà il modulo tattico di riferimento, Ricardo Rodriguez ha detto che Montella prova in allenamento solo la difesa a 4.......perché continuare a parlare di difesa a 3?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Bonucci andiamo al 100% su Kalinic.


Bonucci + Biglia + Belotti


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



Ma siamo impazziti? Entro domani?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Bonucci andiamo al 100% su Kalinic.



Me ne farò una ragione per kalinic


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



entro domani!!!!! eh magari


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2017)

quindi 3 - 5- 2.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



1 mese per Conti, Biglia siamo ancora in ballo e chiudiamo Bonucci in 1 giorno? ci credo poco, poi oh se succede domani corro nudo in paese ahaahahaha


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*


Dio mio...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



Peppone sta male. Ha mangiato troppa carbonara e ha i salmoni che gli risalgono lo stomaco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



Ma come entro domani? Peppe in trance agonistica


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2017)

A quanto pare oggi pomeriggio Bonucci non si allenerà con la juve


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà: Lucci in questo momento sta incontrando Marotta, esponendogli l'offerta del Milan.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Lucci in questo momento sta incontrando Marotta, esponendogli l'offerta del Milan.*



Ma sono impazziti tutti???


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Fassone avrebbe detto : "Se Bonucci è sul mercato abbiamo il diritto di provarci" .


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia ragazzi, anche Di Marzio conferma che la trattativa sta andando avanti da questa mattina. 
Io sto avendo le mutande croccanti


----------



## Dapone (13 Luglio 2017)

almeno in questa trattativa non possono dire che si è inserita anche la Juventus.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2017)

A me pare davvero irrealizzabile. Se ci riuscissero comunque sarebbe un colpo mediatico veramente enorme per l'immagine del Milan. Avrebbe un significato importantissimo nell'ambiente. Un giocatore importante della Juve, finalista di champion, con nmila scudetti vinti di fila che viene da noi in questo momento. Darebbe ancora più fiducia sul progetto cinese e tanti la smetterebbero di pensare male.

Anche all'estero per me avrebbe un risalto mediatico importantissimo


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 luglio, il procuratore Lucci, durante i tanti incontri col Milan, ha parlato con la società rossonera soprattutto di Bonucci. E' un profilo che intriga. Montella lo ritiene l'ideale per la difesa. Si lavora. I rossoneri sono pronti ad offrire alla Juventus 35 milioni di euro più il cartellino di De Sciglio. Al giocatore, pronto un contratto da 7 milioni a stagione. Romagnoli è incedibile per i rossoneri. La Juve preferirebbe cederlo all'estero, ma non sono escluse sorprese in questa vicenda.
> 
> La Stampa in edicola: Bonucci vuole andare via dalla Juventus. Il procuratore Lucci sta lavorando per portarlo al Milan, con De Sciglio che potrebbe finire alla Juve. La Juve valuta il difensore non meno di 50 milioni di euro. Per il momento non ci sono trattative tra i due club.
> 
> ...



30/35 milioni più De Sciglio sarebbe un colpaccio...oggetivamente Bonucci vale 50/60 sacchi ma se c'è aria di rottura il prezzo è giusto che scenda di almeno 15 milioni...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Lucci in questo momento sta incontrando Marotta, esponendogli l'offerta del Milan.*



Ma cosa sto leggendo???


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

30M più De Sciglio, ci sono già 30M di troppo. Speriamo rifiutino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Lucci in questo momento sta incontrando Marotta, esponendogli l'offerta del Milan.*



No dai, non è possibile che gli rubiamo un punto cardine in 48 ore. Mi rifiuto di crederci.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sto leggendo???



Conferma anche Di Marzio.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conferma anche Di Marzio.



Non era un perculare la notizia, era pura incredulità.


Mi sembra ancora tutto completamente assurdo...


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sto leggendo???


Mi sa che DOVREMO ABITUARCI.....
sono convinto che le sorprese non sono terminate ; ne aspetto a breve un'altra che inizia sempre con la lettera B guarda caso...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Se prendiamo Bonucci, facciamo un colpo intersiderale. Uno schiaffo gigantesco ai carcerati. 
*Max "Bud Spencer" Mirabelli fondatore della società Copinno and co, ha ancora colpito! *


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Se fosse vero bisognerebbe fare una statua a Bargiggia


----------



## The Ripper (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*


sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano non poco

Voglio le 3 B!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero bisognerebbe fare una statua a Bargiggia



Incredibile ma vero


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2017)

Non me ne capacito


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Comincio a cercare una foto carina di Bargiggia per l'avatar


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero bisognerebbe fare una statua a Bargiggia


Si ma lui parlava di scambio con Romagnoli se non sbaglio. Cannatissima.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comincio a cercare una foto carina di Bargiggia per l'avatar



Comunque la notizia da quel che capisco non l'ha data Bargiggia ma un galoppino della redazione.


----------



## MarcoUnico (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi sembra che Pedullà sia stato tra i primi a smentire il fatto che Romagnoli potesse essere inserito nella trattativa.
E per fortuna, direi.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Non so che dire, non realizzo.
Se Bonucci è in vendita abbiamo il dovere di provarci! [cit.]
I want you.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Pedullà sia stato tra i primi a smentire il fatto che Romagnoli potesse essere inserito nella trattativa.
> E per fortuna, direi.



bhe tutti quando hanno visto la notizia hanno chiesto conferme al milan che ha dichiarato incedibile Romagnoli, ma ovviamente non ha smentito la trattativa per il giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Peppe: "Bonucci diventa una grande possibilità, stamattina contatti portati avanti con Lucci, grande ottimismo e fiducia del Milan. I rossoneri ci credono tanto. Ed è una corsa contro il tempo perché domani Fassone e Mirabelli partono per la Cina. L'intenzione quindi sarebbe quella di chiuderla entro domani ad ora di pranzo. Operazione che sconvolgerebbe il mercato italiano e anche del Milan".*



Questo acquisto, comunque, avrebbe un impatto devastante non tanto da un punto di vista tecnico, quanto da un punto di vista mediatico. Il Milan, squadra che negli ultimi quattro anni non è mai andata oltre il sesto posto, che compra dalla Juventus, la squadra che vince da sei anni di fila il campionato, il loro miglior difensore, nonché uno dei migliori 5 difensori europei? A voi le conclusioni.

Ps: un pacchetto centrali Bonucci-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Kjaer sarebbe roba da semifinale di Champions League almeno, eh.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2017)

Comunque, credo che oggi si sgonfierà tutto.
Incontro con il procuratore, Marotta "Bonucci vuole restare alla Juve"
Bla bla bla, le classiche sceneggiate che finiscono subito.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non so che dire, non realizzo.
> Se Bonucci è in vendita abbiamo il dovere di provarci! [cit.]
> I want you.



Fassone da mutande croccanti, sembra tanto una risposta a Malocchio quando disse quella stessa frase a riguardo di Donnarumma.


----------



## MarcoUnico (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Comunque, credo che oggi si sgonfierà tutto.
> Incontro con il procuratore, Marotta "Bonucci vuole restare alla Juve"
> Bla bla bla, le classiche sceneggiate che finiscono subito.


Beh, da torino dicono seriamente che il giocatore voglia cambiare aria.

Bisogna poi vedere se si sia messo all'asta da solo e se abbia già lui in mente qual è la sua meta preferita...


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> "Surprise"
> "Se bonucci è sul mercato abbiamo il dovere morale di provarci"
> Vi giuro che spero in una intervista di questo tipo di fassone e mirabelli. Così impari mio caro marotta



A proposito di citazioni e a proposito di quella conferenza, ricordate le parole di Montella? Ha parlato di andare ad acquistare giocatori alle rivali.....
Da quando si è insediata la nuova proprietà una cosa l'ho capita: questi non parlano a caso, non inventano storie di mister x o baggianate del genere, questi quando parlano non prendono mai in giro nessuno. Hanno parlato di nuovi acquisti dalla Germania? (Aubameyang) Hanno parlato di prendere qualcuno dalle rivali? (Bonucci)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non so che dire, non realizzo.
> Se Bonucci è in vendita abbiamo il dovere di provarci! [cit.]
> I want you.



se veramente se ne uscisse con una frase così penso che avrei una erezione costante per 48 ore.


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Cioè, un acquisto lampo! Acquisto lampo di un top player, acquisto lampo di un top player simbolo dei Gobbi. Vedo i tifosi disperati e incazzati. Godo, godo ragazzi.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo acquisto, comunque, avrebbe un impatto devastante non tanto da un punto di vista tecnico, quanto da un punto di vista mediatico. Il Milan, squadra che negli ultimi quattro anni non è mai andata oltre il sesto posto, che compra dalla Juventus, la squadra che vince da sei anni di fila il campionato, il loro miglior difensore, nonché uno dei migliori 5 difensori europei? A voi le conclusioni.
> 
> Ps: un pacchetto centrali Bonucci-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Kjaer sarebbe roba da semifinale di Champions League almeno, eh.



roba da portare a casa finalmente l'europa league!


----------

